# What should I tell my doctor AND my mom?



## cisforcarley (Jul 21, 2007)

wow i am STRESSED right now. I couldn't tell my mom about my ibs-d last night so now i have a doctors appointment(physical) tommorow and i have NO idea what to tell my mom and my doctor. So if any of you have some ideas PLEASEPLEASE, do tell. thanks, reply fast!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

well if you haven't been properly diagnosed with IBS, i'd just go in and tell him about your symptoms. Tell him about how often you need to go, what you've been taking for it, whether you get any bloating etc and just ask him your opinion. If you haven't been fully diagnosed, you can't rule out that it may be something else. Celiac disease sometimes shows like this, or it could be an inflamed colon which needs treating in a different way. Don't worry though, he's probably talked to a lot of IBSers in his time, and will know what to ask you.


----------



## cisforcarley (Jul 21, 2007)

wow thank you so much!!!!!! to everyone! this place saveed my stomach!







but my doctor said i could be lactose intolerant. :/


----------

